
Show HN: Keeping Track of My Life in a Spreadsheet - dbieber
https://davidbieber.com/post/2019-12-29-track-your-life-in-a-spreadsheet/
======
gieoon
Is it possible to automate this by getting all of your browser/PC/mobile
history? E.g. if you are accessing a browser from home/work, then you can
assume they are doing certain tasks.

If you're waiting for a bus/driving, then you can pick up GPS data to assume
that you are going on holiday, or commuting, or going to gf/bf house, etc.

You can even loosely guess showers and cooking times if you add your bank
account expenditures in. How much money spent at supermarket could correlate
to time spent cooking food. Or, water bill cost with amount of time spent
showering. In this way, through a process of deduction your life can also be
kept track of, and in the long term, you can train an AI to do your actions
for you :p

~~~
dbieber
Cool ideas. I’m definitely interested in adding browser history into the mix.

Transaction data, I already collect automatically (and semimanually label
because the existing auto labeling is insufficient) and find quite valuable.

------
meagher
If you use iOS, reporter ([http://reporter-app.com/](http://reporter-
app.com/)) works well to do this.

------
quickthrower2
Nice! I’ve been meaning to do this for years. Decades. But still haven’t got
round to it

